# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοDVD Αυτοκινήτου] Κινέζικο car dvd player

## japetus

Το μηχάνημα το έχω αρκετά χρόνια και ξαφνικά σταμάτησαν να ακούγονται τα ηχεία. Όλες οι άλλες λειτουργίες του (gps πχ) φαίνεται να μην έχουν επηρεαστεί... Μετά από καιρό αποφάσισα να το αποσυνδέσω για να του ρίξω μια ματιά...
Καμμένο πυκνωτή βλέπω σε πρώτη φάση, από την εμπειρία σας επισκευάζεται ή φαίνεται να άρπαξε και η πλακέτα;

----------


## chipakos-original

Ετσι όπως φαίνεται τσουρουφλισμένο το πηνίο σίγουρα η θερμοκρασία πείραξε λίγο την πλακέτα αλλά αν το ξεκολλήσεις μόνο τότε θα φανεί αν είναι μεγάλη η ζημιά.

----------

